# If Things Aren’t Working, Change Vets



## Jules (Mar 26, 2021)

SS & his wife took their big dog to their usual veterinary clinic when the dog wasn’t well.  They decided it had to do with the bowel & she had a minor operation and several visits. $$$ They were planning on a major operation.  They’d already spent over $2000.

Before it could happen, the dog was having trouble breathing & they took her to an after hours clinic.  Totally different diagnosis.  A bowel infection and put her on antibiotics.  It was confirmed with tests.  The dog is on the mend.  A very happy family.  

People are advised to get a second opinion.  It’s good to keep that in mind for our furry family.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 26, 2021)

Glad the dog is alright now.  My dog's been having ear problems--shaking head and smelly at times.  Took her to the Vet and he gave an antibiotic and ear cleaner and I used it for 2 treatment periods.  She is still shaking her head some and the ear smells a little.  I thought about going to another Vet--don't really care for this new one who I'm stuck with since they changed hands there.  Not sure if I'll try another though.  I have another appointment with the same one on April 5.


----------



## Jeweltea (Mar 27, 2021)

Good idea. I had a cat once who had very bad kidney problems. My vet tried all kinds of things but nothing worked (went on for months). One day I came home and the cat was under the bed bleeding from the mouth. I rushed him to the vet but my vet was out that day so I had to see another vet. She said to me, "See how his mouth looks? That is how his stomach looks."  I honestly would never have put my cat through that if I had any idea.


----------

